# Những sai lầm tai hại khiến căn bếp của bạn “xuống cấp”



## Phongcachsong (13/11/19)

Có một căn bếp sạch sẽ, sáng đẹp, được sắp xếp khoa học và thuận tiện trong việc nấu nướng luôn là mục tiêu của mỗi gia chủ. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng có đủ kiến thức và kinh nghiệm để có thể sắp xếp một không gian bếp lý tưởng. Dưới đây là một số sai lầm cơ bản thường gặp khiến bếp của bạn xuống cấp nhanh chóng sau một thời gian sử dụng.

*Sắp xếp đồ đạc sai vị trí*
Thiết kế chắp vá, lộn xộn và đặt đồ đạc sai vị trí là nguyên nhân khiến cho việc nấu nướng trở nên khó khăn và bớt đi phần nào vui vẻ. Có rất nhiều sai lầm trong thiết kế mà bạn cần tránh, từ khâu chọn vật liệu, thiết bị cho đến cách sắp xếp đường điện nước... Để một số vật dụng trong bếp có thể dùng tốt và bền, có một số lưu ý bạn cần để tâm như: Tránh đặt lò vi sóng ngay cạnh tủ lạnh vì có thể khiến tủ nhanh hỏng; tránh để bếp từ, lò vi sóng cạnh bồn rửa để khỏi bắn nước; ngoài ra đặt tủ lạnh gần bếp nấu cũng là cũng là điều không nên.






_Khi thiết kế nhà bếp, hãy tạo không gian ở giữa khối tam giác bếp - bồn rửa - tủ lạnh sao cho việc di chuyển giữa chúng không có nhiều cản trở._​
*Lưu ý nguồn nước*
Phòng bếp không thể thiếu nước, nhưng nó cũng là nguyên nhân gây nên ẩm mốc và làm mục tủ gỗ. Đặc biệt, khu vực chậu rửa thường xảy ra tình trạng nóng lạnh bất thường, hiện tượng đọng sương trong gầm tủ dễ xảy ra. Nước còn dễ len lỏi vào các mạch tường và khiến gạch lát nứt vỡ, đặc biệt là đá cẩm thạch. Đá cẩm thạch chứa nhiều trầm tích, nhiều mạch canxi, bản thân đã tiềm ẩn vết nứt nên khó bền. Ngoài ra, việc không vệ sinh bồn rửa cẩn thận khiến nước tù đọng sẽ là điều kiện thuận lợi cho nấm mốc vi khuẩn sinh sôi, bám vào gạch tường hay bàn bếp. Những tác động tiêu cực này có thể coi là không thể tránh khỏi trong quá trình sử dụng, vì vậy bạn chỉ có thể giảm thiểu bằng cách lựa chọn vật liệu chống thấm nước để làm bàn bếp, ốp bếp.






_Mặt đá VICOSTONE với khả năng chống thấm nước vượt trội giúp khắc phục các vấn đề trên_​
*Không vệ sinh bếp thường xuyên*
Chỉ vệ sinh bàn ăn mà quên đi việc dọn dẹp bàn bếp là thói quen của nhiều gia đình Việt. Dầu mỡ và nấm mốc trên mặt bàn bếp sau mỗi lần nấu nướng đọng lại vừa gây mất mỹ quan vừa là môi trường cho vi khuẩn phát triển. Bề mặt bàn bếp từ gạch men hay gỗ thường khó lau chùi hơn và vết cáu bẩn đọng lại lâu dài sẽ trở nên khó xử lý. Bạn cũng nên tránh sử dụng vật liệu tối màu vì khi lau chùi rất dễ "bỏ quên" vết bẩn, tưởng chừng đã sạch sẽ nhưng thực chất vẫn có thể tồn tại vết bẩn và vi khuẩn. Một giải pháp cho gia chủ là sử dụng đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh cao cấp VICOSTONE có độ đặc chắc cao, chống thấm gần như tuyệt đối nên không chỉ dễ lau chùi mà còn có tác dụng ngừa vi khuẩn, giúp việc vệ sinh trở nên đơn giản nhanh chóng và an toàn cho người dùng.






_Mặt đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh cao cấp VICOSTONE giúp ngừa vi khuẩn, chống bám bẩn và dễ lau chùi giúp việc dọn dẹp dễ dàng hơn_​
VICOSTONE thuộc Tập đoàn PHENIKAA là một trong các nhà sản xuất hàng đầu thế giới về đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh cao cấp. Bên cạnh những đặc tính vượt trội về độ bền, chắc, chống thấm, chống xước, sản phẩm đá VICOSTONE đạt tiêu chuẩn kiểm định khắt khe về chất lượng và được cấp các chứng chỉ quốc tế bao gồm NSF, Greenguard Gold, dấu CE về độ an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe người dùng, đảm bảo ngừa vi khuẩn, chống bám bẩn vượt trội.

Với hơn 130 mẫu mã, màu sắc, được thiết kế lấy ý tưởng từ vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên, mặt đá VICOSTONE truyền cảm hứng sáng tạo cho không gian sống, là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho các ứng dụng bề mặt như đá bàn bếp, bàn trà, nhà tắm, decor nội thất để tạo điểm nhấn… phù hợp với phong cách riêng của mỗi người.
Đá VICOSTONE đã có mặt tại hơn 40 quốc gia, chinh phục các thị trường khắt khe như Mỹ, Canada, Úc, Châu Âu…
VICOSTONE bảo hành 15 năm cho sản phẩm chính hãng,
Hotline:18006766

Theo Báo Giadinh.net.vn​


----------

